# Critique? My drawing of Titan.



## SwirlyFeathers (Aug 12, 2013)

I drew him flaring. Not the greatest, but drawn with pencil and then just colored pencils. Just would like someone to say what needs to be better, or compliments are good too.


----------



## Corrinafishy (Jul 7, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

That looks really good!


----------



## grammymary (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, I love it. Very nice!


----------

